# Ware or Charlton co.



## King Fisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Any one hunting in Ware or Charlton co.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Oct 15, 2009)

I hunt in Ware. C & C Hunt club off Gibbs street.


----------



## rrt (Oct 17, 2009)

Better be in the stand the next few days. Bucks are chasing and moving well.


----------



## muzzy17is (Oct 20, 2009)

We just got a lease in Ware county this year.  Saw a few deer over the weekend. My brother saw a nice buck chasing a doe while him and another guy were scouting and it didn't even spook.


----------



## muzzy17is (Oct 21, 2009)

What are ya'll planting for food plots around here?


----------



## rrt (Oct 22, 2009)

Bayedtight said:


> What are ya'll planting for food plots around here?



On my lease in bickley we have planted a 5 way mix. It has rye, wheat, oats, rape, and clover. It's doing pretty well. The deer are still in the peanuts on the property next to mine. So the deer are not in the plots heavy yet.  Hope they turn them soon.


----------



## rrt (Oct 22, 2009)

A buddy of mine shot a nice 8 point this morning. The deer was running a doe. Buck was not rutted up yet, but it want be long. He killed this deer at daylight. Any chance you get be in the woods. You never know what might show this time of year.


----------



## zmac (Nov 2, 2009)

Any news from ware co?


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 2, 2009)

News is you should be in the woods and not on the computer


----------



## zmac (Nov 2, 2009)

i wish i could be. why aren't you in the woods?


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Was there all weekend. Had to get back to work for a few days.


----------



## rrt (Nov 3, 2009)

Monster 14 point killed in Bacon Co close to Ware Co line. The buck green scored 150 1/8. It was trailing a doe. I know the guy and saw the pics. It was a hoss.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 7, 2009)

Eight point taken off our club on Fri and two other bucks with lots of does were seen this weekend.   I'm leaving on Wed morning to hunt for a few days.


----------



## c2607 (Nov 8, 2009)

I did not see the deer or pics but I heard from several people that a lady in bickley killed one around  the 145 range. I have heard about the big 14 point from alma but have not seen any pics.


----------



## zmac (Nov 9, 2009)

I know of a 10 pt a women killed opening day that grossed 141. Killed in the bickley-telmore area.


----------



## c2607 (Nov 10, 2009)

The 10 point would be the same one I heard about, I heard her aunt got a big 9 point on halloween day


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 20, 2009)

i'll be in this weekend. are they still in rut or is it over ?
i haven seen any chasing at all . any info will be helpful.
seen a few does but no bucks
we only bow hunt


----------



## zmac (Nov 20, 2009)

They are getting harder to see but they are still chasing in the north part of ware. In years past i have seen chasing in Jan.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm heading up on Mon to give it one last shot in Ware Co.  Hope everyone had a good season.


----------

